# DISH is blacking out MLB Bost/Balt game tonight



## billmarc (Oct 17, 2002)

So why is DISH blacking out the Boston/Baltimore game on MLB network? I cannot find an alternate channel for the game and since I live in Indiana, there is NO way that NESN will be freed up to watch it. AT&T U-Verse is showing the game on MLB net and of course so is Directv.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

billmarc said:


> So why is DISH blacking out the Boston/Baltimore game on MLB network? I cannot find an alternate channel for the game and since I live in Indiana, there is NO way that NESN will be freed up to watch it. AT&T U-Verse is showing the game on MLB net and of course so is Directv.


In the clear here now, maybe out of the 3-hour zone.


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

In the clear in Michigan...


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

If you're a Boston fan probably best you didn't see it.


----------



## Steve_53 (Jul 6, 2005)

BillJ said:


> If you're a Boston fan probably best you didn't see it.


I am, and I'm sorry to say, I did.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

billmarc said:


> So why is DISH blacking out the Boston/Baltimore game on MLB network? I cannot find an alternate channel for the game and since I live in Indiana, there is NO way that NESN will be freed up to watch it. AT&T U-Verse is showing the game on MLB net and of course so is Directv.


It's because Dish does not yet carry the ALT feed for MLB, so they only have one feed from MLBN. So, in your area, MLB designated the other game they had as the 'primary', blacking you out for BOS-BAL on 153. It sucks, but, hopefully, Dish gets that ALT active for next season.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

coldsteel said:


> It's because Dish does not yet carry the ALT feed for MLB, so they only have one feed from MLBN. So, in your area, MLB designated the other game they had as the 'primary', blacking you out for BOS-BAL on 153. It sucks, but, hopefully, Dish gets that ALT active for next season.


It was in the clear in Atlanta as well (it gets depressing watching the Braves lose night after night ) It was a nice surprise! Looks like it wasn't that hard for MLBN to "open up" the alt BOS/BAL feed for those in ATL and I would imagine PHL that use Dish. I'd still like to see the MLBN ALT channel active next year.


----------

